

The Future of Big Data: Beyond the Internet of Things - kowalchuk
http://www.gereports.com/post/107450962595/the-future-of-big-data-beyond-the-internet-of

======
mxstbr
Thanks for submitting this great GE advertisement! </sarcasm>

